#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      occupational safety & health standards

## Esam

**** * 		OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY & HEALTH STANDARDS*

*:*
  1970                       14000    .   1970          OSH ACT   1971        OSHA        90                    .
*:*

** OSHA* :*
*O*CCUPATIONAL *S*AFETY & *H*EALTH *A*DMINISTRATION                              .
**  Code of Federal Regulation CFR
      50           (OSHA)    29. ( )         50   (Titles)        (Chapters)         (Parts)       (Sections)         (OSHA)   29.
       :
      1.   1910       ()
      2.   1926      (Construction)
                 :
Section


Part


Code of Federal Regulation


Title



.110

1910

CFR

29



            . 
** :
   (OSH ACT)  1970     1971       (OSHA)       :
       -             .
       -          .
       -         .
       -             .
       -             . 
                : 
1.  :
-                          .
-              . 
2. :
-                  .
**  OSHA STANDARDS :
            :

1.            (American National Standards Institute ANSI) 
         (NFPA) .
2.                      
           (Compressed Gas Association)      .
3.      .
*    :*
    (Standards)     (Horizontal Standards)     (Vertical Standards)                         (OSHA General Industry Standards)                      (OSHA Construction Standards) . 
*   :*
         (OSH ACT 1970)                       .
                .
* :*
          :
1.                     (Imminent Danger)   
    .
2.            .
3.               .
4.          .
5.          . 
* :
  1. :*
                                                        . 
*  2.  :*
1.        Other Than Serious Violations :
                              7000            5%                .
    2.      Serious Violations :



          7000      .
     3.       Willful Violations :

                   70000           5000 
            .
                         250000       
             500000            .
     4.       Repeated Violations :
                                   70000
             . 
  5.            Failure to Abate Prior Violation :
             7000         .

*        :*
       1-             10000          
    .
2-                   7000  .
3-               5000        
    .
*   :*
        1-         .
2-         .
3-          .



See More:     occupational safety & health standards

----------

